# Just, wow...



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I have no idea where or when was this, a friend passed it through Facebook


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

The dog is Caymana vom Adlerauge and if I got it right, this was taken at the FMBB 2011.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Holy bejeezus!!! I rewatched it over and over, and I can't tell if the guy was standing square to the dog or slightly off. Either way, holy heck, thats one heck of a hit to take.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I saw that too, Catu, it was not fun to watch...and the FB friend that posted it seemed to think it was a brag of sorts. 
Head trauma is not funny, nor should the dog be congratulated for the hit. My thought though was the dog didn't go for the downed decoy, took that sleeve as a reward. Not sure my dog would have been as kind.


----------



## SchDDR (Dec 29, 2010)

Mrs. K is right, that's from this years FMBB World Championships. 
The dog is Edgar Scherkl's "Cayman vom Adlerauge", who placed 1st.
This just happened a few days ago.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Is that a Mal or a GSD?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Ouch! It didn't look like he was standing solidly when the dog hit?


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

WarrantsWifey said:


> Is that a Mal or a GSD?


It's a Mal


----------



## SchDDR (Dec 29, 2010)

WarrantsWifey said:


> Is that a Mal or a GSD?


Mal. This is the World Belgian Championship, so all the dogs competing are Belgian Shepherds. I think it was all Mals except for one Terv.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

I thought so, just because of the coloring, but the tail and body got me, it was lower to the ground and moved so dang fast. 

So was it just the hit that knocked him down? Was he square on the dog? I've never seen a hit take somebody down like that. 

I hope the helper was okay! WOW. I'm FLOORED by that video.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Oh I see, after many repeats, he pulled his left arm over his right side when the dog was just a few feet away, so when the mal got its bite, the velocity did the rest of the job.... Oh man.... Anybody know how he is??


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

It does look like the helper lost his footing. Hope he is ok. I am sure that was embarrassing for him.


----------



## SchDDR (Dec 29, 2010)

I haven't heard how the helper is, but I'm extremely disappoint that he was permitted to continue working that dog. He should have been removed from the field immediately.

They set a very bad example for the sport.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

SchDDR said:


> I haven't heard how the helper is, but I'm extremely disappoint that he was permitted to continue working that dog. He should have been removed from the field immediately.
> 
> They set a very bad example for the sport.


They let him work more?? Are you serious? He was KNOCKED OUT. That usually nine times out of ten means concussion. Your right, he should have been removed from the the field immediately. I'm shocked by that. When UFC fighters get knocked out, thats the end of the fight. No more, off for a head scan.... I sure hope he is okay!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I watched the video a few times.....
I didn't think that this particular dog was extreme in his pace towards the helper or in the hit.....I think it was more the "catch" that caused him to go down.....
I've watched some fierce videos of fast & powerful dogs, and a few times helpers were brought down (justifiably)....but this video wasn't extreme for me.
However;...nice Mal! *not insinuating anything negative towards the dog, performance or helper*....it's simply MO.

Poor guy...a bad catch can cause some serious damage to his body & head....hope he is ok.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

That surprised me too, I was expecting the helper to show the public he was ok when he jogged and then go directly to the hospital. Would be interesting to know more.

I also don't think it was an extreme dog and catch, more a mix of being in the wrong place in the wrong millisecond.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> I also don't think it was an extreme dog and catch


Agreed. Definitely seen some Mals and GSDs barrel at the helper faster than Cayman was, just crappy timing.

Hope the guy is feeling better.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

wow....


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Wow, I hope he is/was OK! I'm surprised they let him get up, holding his head like that. In gymnastics if we fall like that we are taken away on a board in a C-collar. I hope he got everything checked out.


----------



## KJenkins (Aug 29, 2005)

WarrantsWifey said:


> Oh I see, after many repeats, he pulled his left arm over his right side when the dog was just a few feet away, so when the mal got its bite, the velocity did the rest of the job.... Oh man.... Anybody know how he is??


We must be watching a different video. The helper does a good job staying square to the dog. To me the helper was set-up to take the dog stick side but the dog was pushing sleeve side and he in the process he went ass over tea kettle when he couldn't get the dog pulled around.


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

I talked to my friend from Belgium and told him of this video and right away he said "it must be Cayman." He knows the dog well. According to him this particular dog has learned to drive his front feet into the opposite knee to bring the helper down; I think that is what we are seeing here.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Yes, it is Cayman.


----------



## Fast (Oct 13, 2004)

Zahnburg said:


> I talked to my friend from Belgium and told him of this video and right away he said "it must be Cayman." He knows the dog well. According to him this particular dog has learned to drive his front feet into the opposite knee to bring the helper down; I think that is what we are seeing here.


What a great story! LOL But it's not true. The dog was not trained to drive his feet into the knees. How would you train a dog to that and still have a training helper willing to work with you? :crazy:

It's was simply a miscommunication of the dog and the helper. 

The helper was fine, BTW


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Fast said:


> What a great story! LOL But it's not true. The dog was not trained to drive his feet into the knees. How would you train a dog to that and still have a training helper willing to work with you? :crazy:
> 
> It's was simply a miscommunication of the dog and the helper.
> 
> The helper was fine, BTW


Art doesn't say Cayman was trained that way, he said the dog learned to... Dogs always learn things we don't teach them.


----------



## Fast (Oct 13, 2004)

Sorry I misunderstood the post. But it dosen't matter. The dog still does not aim for the knees. I know the dog.


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

Fast said:


> What a great story! LOL But it's not true. The dog was not trained to drive his feet into the knees. How would you train a dog to that and still have a training helper willing to work with you? :crazy:
> 
> It's was simply a miscommunication of the dog and the helper.
> 
> The helper was fine, BTW


 The dog did it once, injuring the helper and forcing him to slip the sleeve and after that the dog does it every time. A dog can learn a skill even if you do not intend to teach that skill. 
BTW Fast, perhaps in the future you should not make comments about dogs and training that you do not know about.


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

Fast said:


> Sorry I misunderstood the post. But it dosen't matter. The dog still does not aim for the knees. I know the dog.


I have it on good authority that he does EXACTLY that.


----------



## KJenkins (Aug 29, 2005)

And we wonder how urban legends start.......


----------



## Fast (Oct 13, 2004)

Zahnburg said:


> BTW Fast, perhaps in the future you should not make comments about dogs and training that you do not know about.


Like I said I know the dog and the handler. I have worked the dog. I've stayed at the handlers house for weeks at a time. The dog does not go for the knees.


----------



## Fast (Oct 13, 2004)

KJenkins said:


> And we wonder how urban legends start.......


LOL :crazy:

A crazy story is so much more interesting than the truth.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

So who are you Fast?


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Does it matter who he is?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Does it matter to you, Mrs K? I asked because Fast tends to post strong opinions but never really gives any info about his/her dog or him/herself. 
It would be nice to know who he/she is in the dog world. 
If Fast doesn't want to share, I respect that, but am curious. 
Like a cat...maybe it will be the death of me, someday...


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

He/She seems to be knowledgeable enough to know what he's talking about. 

And you know what, it's not a bad thing to not give everything away on here. I shouldn't have shared as much as I did, it was certainly a mistake so I respect his privacy.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

okay someone please tell me what the exercise was , courage test? 

the decoy was not advancing on the dog .

so what is the purpose . was it right that the dog grab the sleeve and run (to handler) like some retrieval exercise. would it not have been more correct (or correct) if the dog stayed with the decoy , barked at him , to hold the decoy?

the dog was not super fast or extreme -- don't understand what the purpose was ?

personally I don't like the idea that the exercise was done in prey or booty drive and that is all -- or is it

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Fast (Oct 13, 2004)

onyx'girl said:


> So who are you Fast?


It doesn't matter. The majority of the people that I know on this board are misrepresenting who they are anyway.


----------



## SchDDR (Dec 29, 2010)

carmspack said:


> okay someone please tell me what the exercise was , courage test?
> 
> the decoy was not advancing on the dog .
> 
> ...


It was a SchH3 Courage test.
The helper doesn't advance on the dog once the dog comes close. He must stop and prepare to catch the dog and transition into the drive. 

The video does not show the helper prior to the dog's preparing to take the sleeve, but the exercise begins with the helper threatening and advancing on the dog. The threat and advance is halted as the dog draws near enough to take the bite, in order to catch the dog properly.

It would have been correct [but not necessarily *more* correct] for the dog to guard the helper after the fall, but one thing the video doesn't make clear is whether the handler recalled the dog after the helper didn't immediately rise and it was clear that injury to the helper had occurred.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Can we call it a Sch 3 long bite?????....I think that is proper terminology for today's times.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

cliffson1 said:


> can we call it a sch 3 long bite?????....i think that is proper terminology for today's times.


:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Heck, Cliff, you can't even use the word "bite". Long "grip".


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Excellent point!!....Long grip!!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

thanks for the explanation . I wasnt' sure if this was Sch H or KNPV . 
Carmen


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

If it had been KNPV or Ring the decoy , according to his own personal style , would have been obliged to add some stressors to expose the character of the dog . A planned routine opposite knee popping would have been hard to do when the decoy does his esquive or dodging of the dog , a mind game which takes the dog down a peg or two, a deflation . 
Now a pop to the solar plexus . I have seen the wind "punched" out of decoy .
Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## SchDDR (Dec 29, 2010)

You are aware the the helper was knocked unconscious when his head struck the ground, yes?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

?? yes , he lost his footing and hit the ground , which made him see the tweety birds. 
Summer camp, riding lessons, what rider hasn't been tossed , happens all the time.

I am talking about the dog hitting the decoy so hard that he looses his wind , breaks a rib . Know of one incident - ring decoy.
Carmen


----------

